

Make Flappy Box – DIY Game Kit - jinrummie
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1279973067/make-flappy-box-diy-game-kit

======
thebouv
I'd like this better if it wasn't tied to Flappy Bird. If it were just a more
generic kit for fun. I definitely like the idea of using it for workshops for
kids to get into tech, etc. But blatantly Flappy Bird? Sours it a little for
me.

~~~
batmansbelt
Flappy Bird isn't even a rewarding game, so it's a weird thing to base a
project around. No one I know can score higher than 5 in Flappy Bird.

~~~
PaulJulius
I don't think you're giving enough credit to Flappy Bird. It's clearly a skill
based game, but it's not something you can pick up right away and be good at.
It takes at least 30 minutes to an hour to get decent. I remember when I was
first playing and I finally broke through and had runs of 30, 40 then 70, all
in a row. I felt pretty accomplished.

Now I still play sometimes, almost as a way of relaxing. Once you get the hang
of it, it's easy, but you still have to pay attention and you can still get
tripped up. I'd say it's a _very_ rewarding game.

Just yesterday I finally beat my friend's score of 171 with 203.

------
MarcScott
There seems to be a lot of negativity here, and it feels misplaced.

I think this looks fantastic, and a project I'd like to try with some of the
more advanced kids in my school. The fact that its based on Flappy Bird is a
bonus. My students loved making Flappy Bird in Scratch, so they'll probably
love trying this as well.

------
adamilardi
I like how the box closes down on you when you lose. Nice touch!

------
bdcravens
It blatantly pulls the image of the bird, as well as the name. I'm opposed to
crap like trademarking "Candy" in a game name, but "Flappy" is distinct enough
that this is pretty blatant. Honestly, while it looks like a cool project,
were it not completely capitalizing on Flappy Bird, it'd be another one of
those Kickstarters to struggle to $200.

~~~
jinrummie
Ah def - we got the personal green light from Dong Nguyen before launching
with his theme - he's awesome!

~~~
pseudometa
Great to hear!

------
soggypopsicle
Flappy Bird aside, it looks like a cool project with minimal funding
requirements.

More importantly it seems like a good cause.

